# jetbikes



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

has anyone found jetbikes to be any good yet, since the new codex came around? I find they just have no rea damage dealing ability with there bs 3 and short range. I can see them as objectives grabbers but nto much more. when they get targetted they are just marines, but in small squads.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, they're really bloody fast. If you max out on shuriken cannons, you've got a fast-moving anti-infantry squad. They're also not bad as a flying bodyguard that's a lot cheaper points-wise than shining spears.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

jigplums said:


> when they get targetted they are just marines, but in small squads.


When you say, "just marines," you mean those god warriors with less than 1 (or 2 if you include Chaos) per planet of the Imperium yes?


----------



## Erikman (Jan 3, 2007)

FrozenOrb said:


> When you say, "just marines," you mean those god warriors with less than 1 (or 2 if you include Chaos) per planet of the Imperium yes?


I've got a handful of trukk boyz who'd dispute the whole "god warriors" bit


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think that every unit in the eldar codex is made to support the other units in the rest of the army. for example, eldar combat troops, specifically banshees are helped greatly by having striking scorpions supporting in the same combat. jetbikes are fast which is great against static armies, and can soften up or harrass dangerous units. theyre quite cheap for a bike mounted model and as most eldar are only t3, theyre much easier to kill. one or two less models can make the diference to expansive aspect warriors. 

with their jump out, shoot and jump back they can stay away from the enemy to add survivability, and annoy your opp the same way tau battle suits do. theyre only fault IMO is the shit range of the shruiken catapult.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The other main feature of the jetbike is their ability to act like proper little turds and spend the game hiding, only to pop out at the last minute, boost into an empty table, and take it.


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree. They simply can't handle a round of dedicated fire against them. Their role in games I've seen is simply to stay alive til the end of the game and become a scoring unit-especially in Cleanse.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah agreed, and at that there pretty good.


----------



## Valentine (Jan 23, 2007)

Two units of 3 Guardians + Warlock with Spear will work fine in a Mech army !


----------



## Cheeseball317 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thing i like about the bikes are their speed. However the battle may be going they can re-position where you need them the most. and while your opponent will be moving some guys inplace to deal with them, chances are you'll be able to move away and make your opponents efforts fruitless along with that unit that's waving at your bikes on the other side of the board.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've tried Bikes once. I used them the same way those nasty Tau use their Battlesuits. Move shoot move. You get to close and you run the risk of being assaulted before you can use them. I used them as a lure to pull one unit apart from the main body and divert it from the main fight. I worked until I misjudged a move, however, by then My banshea were in range to countercharge


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

I Play a saim-hann list with 2 units of 6 jetbikes (2 shuri cannons), and they perform marvellously as support for my shining spears and vypers. Their speed means I deploy them on one flank (tricking my opponent to also delploy there) and then wizzing to the other side for a major outflanking manouver is gold. For this tactic to work best though you require lots of terrain. Won every cityfight but got decimated on a desert board!


----------



## Wykyd (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm not a eldar player, but Guardian jetbikes will be tremendously helpful to you guys in 5th edition as a objective grabber. Since only troops can hold objectives, you can rush them to the objective on the last turn, getting it, ot contesting it.


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

jetbikes can be one of the cheapest troop choices for eldar, 66pts for 3. Only a squad of 5 dire avengers is cheaper at 60pts. Personally i think the jetbikes would be more useful. More points to put into some aspect warriors or other vehicles.


----------

